
Interview, Land a Job, and Get a Raise: An Unconventional Method for Programmers - evantai
https://medium.com/@andreineagoie/how-to-interview-land-a-job-and-get-a-raise-an-unconventional-method-for-programmers-5a5566b20f13#.pa766xhgu
======
NotQuantum
I'm not sure about anyone else but this guy's cocksure tone came off as really
arrogant. I applaud him for being able to land a job with little programming
experience, but playing that fast and loose isn't a good tactic for anyone in
my opinion.

~~~
Obi_Juan_Kenobi
I'd hope it's a writing issue, as I certainly agree that, should someone
present themselves like this, it would seem very transparent.

I think it's fine to strategize in such ways, but you have to be a savvy
communicator to pull off this level of ... scheming?

~~~
evantai
haha possibly. I was never much of a writer. I wouldn't necessarily call it
scheming though. It's just trying to increase your odds of success in a system
that can be exploited.

~~~
NotQuantum
That's exactly the issue. If you go into the field of software development
thinking that you can just "exploit" your way to the top you'll find yourself
falling short. That kind of mentality leads to poor deliverable.

~~~
evantai
You can never just exploit your way to the top. You need more than just
interview skills to do that. You need many many more skills. However, most
developers that I have met that are fantastic programmers have a real issue
interviewing and they never get a chance to demonstrate their true value at a
company.

------
martimoose
I've been programming professionally for 15 years, I have been doing serious
React/Redux for the past 6 months. I am far from considering me an expert
"Reactor", or even an expert programmer for that matter. I wouldn't honestly
be able to "express how much better I am than everyone else", because that is
simply not true. And if anyone told me how better they are than anybody else,
I'd probably see this as a big red flag.

Now, this guy began learning code 6 months ago and is better than anyone else?
Wow. Either a) he is much more intelligent and talented than I am (this is not
sarcastic, it is entirely possible) or b) we have a case of the Dunning–Kruger
effect.

~~~
evantai
Thank you for the comment martinmoose. Please note that I never mention I am
better than the other developers. As a matter of fact I specifically mention
that is not the case in the conclusion of the article. What I do say is that
with new tools such as React/Redux, you have the ability to become an expert
because it is so NEW and long time programmers like yourself are also learning
it at the same time as newbies. So in a year time, the difference between you
and I when it comes to React/Redux might not be different, despite the
difference in years at the job. That is what you should be convincing your
interviewer: That your growth potential is higher than the rest.... plus all
the other things beyond just technical experience.

